# What's your favorite sandwich?



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

If I'm eating out, nothing beats a sub from Grand Junction.

If I'm making it myself, I like a hot ham and cheese using deli ham, schwans american cheese on dollar buns from cashwise.

???are subs considered "sandwiches"???


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Bacon cheese chicken grill from applebee's


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ohhhh maaaaan. That's probably one of the things I miss the most about GF (outside of the delightful weather and wonderful smells in the air as you walk through town, of course) is GRAND JUNCTION SUBS AND FRIES!!!

I'd have to say my favorite s commercial sandwich though is a Chicken Carbonara from Quiznos, and the Grand Junction Chicken Cordon Bleu right behind it.

My favorite homemade sandwich is day-after turkey sandwich made with turkey off the bird in the fridge, some mayo and yellow mustard, and maybe some lettuce. Simple and good, I could eat three and still not be full!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> My favorite homemade sandwich is day-after turkey sandwich made with turkey off the bird in the fridge, some mayo and yellow mustard, and maybe some lettuce. Simple and good, I could eat three and still not be full!


But what kind of bun will you use? Wheat? White? Potato bun?

I prefer a light, honey tasting wheat bun, but for some things you can't beat the density of a potato bun.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Patty Melt on toasted sourdough bread at Culvers.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Monte venison ribeye!!!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Right now I've been on a big time PBJ bender. I also like tuna salad and chicken salad.


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Nothing better than an Italian Beef/Combo from Jonnies Beef in Chicago ill. I take mine hot(hot giradinaire),juicy(extra gravy from the beef). resting on top of a hot Italian Sausage. Simply heaven on a bun. Anyone else ever had one?
Cheers


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Roast beef with sliced fresh green peppers and mustard on wheat bread.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Matt Jones said:


> Right now I've been on a big time PBJ bender.


I want specifics dammit!

For some reason I peg you as a chunky peanut butter fan jones. Not me however, I like my creamy Skippy. One thing I won't buy generic is peanut butter. The only other peanut butter I can stand is creamy jif IF it's out of a bulk, one gallon container.

Jelly? Welchs?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ok, ok, ok, specifics.... Um, I like white fresh baked buns from Leevers in Valley City for my turkey sandwiches, soft white middle light brown on the outside.

Subs ARE sandwiches.

Oh, I also love Red Pepper Turkey Grinders with taco meat and tons of white sauce...what's in that stuff anyhow, heroin?

Best. Hangover. Sandwich. Period.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Erbert & Gerbert's Roast Beef Sub (#2)

I used to work at the first one in Eau Claire WI and the employee perks put about 20 lbs on me.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Pastrami on rye or a good Reuben is hard to beat. Bismarck really needs to get a kosher deli where people know how to make a real sandwich. It's hard to even find good corned beef around here.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

A Cheez Whiz wit-out from Jim's, Pat's and/or Geno's.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Mine changes all the time. Right now I am on a panini kick! I love a chicken parmigiana panini with some swiss.

Basically it is toasted sandwich made from panini bread. Inside is a chicken breast that has been pounded rather flat then breaded. I throw on some marinara sauce and some swiss and mozarella cheese!

Damn am I hungry now!


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Dantes Fire at the Grandmas in Duluth.

If I am making its a toss-up between ham and cheese or dried venison.
Seasoned of course with healthy dose of lab fur and misc. dirt, grim, etc.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

ARBY'S for me.......OK.OK, I'm a hillbilly. You may be a ******* if..........


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

There's something to be said for the Big Montana at Arby's. Another top choice. Good call curty!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Philly Cheese at Grand Junction.

Give me all the peppers and onions. Whenever I need my sinuses cleaned I eat it. Good stuff.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Chicken Carbonara from Quiznos and steak, mushroom, and cheese from grizzly's.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

buffalo cheeseburger on homemade bread and farm fresh bacon.

A shredded slow BBQ beef sandwich is good.

Fresh crappie sandwich on homemade sourdough

Pastrami and swiss on rye is up there too.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

farmerj said:


> A shredded slow BBQ beef sandwich is good.
> .


I had a restaurant in my hometown that used to make shredded bbq sandwiches with a little melted cheddar drizzle...mmm.....drool....

You would get the sandwich and a basket of fries for $2.45.

I'M SO HUNGRY!


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

i'll take two slices of hoslum stone ground wheat. a pasting of high fat mayo. two strips of hormel precooked bacon. then about 1/3 pound of deli turkey fried to brown on the edges and top it off with a slab of kraft melted sharp cheddar cheese.

is that detailed enough smalls?


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Subway cold cut trio on wheat bread, with extra mayo, southwest sauce, lettuce, tomato, pickles, jalepeno peppers, and salt and pepper.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Jamican me crazy chicken sandwich from Green Mill is fantastic.

Second place cordon bleu from Grand junction loaded with all the fixins including jalepenos!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Chicken Parmesean at Grand Junction....with the fries...can't beat it


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I just like the ham with the little cheese squares and some mayo with some chips, I know its plan and simple.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

One word.................

*REUBEN*


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Oyster po boy on New Orleans waffle bottom french bread with mayo/tomato/lettuce /2 jiggers of tabasco and a 32 oz ice cold coca cola and Zaps's potato chips....oh ! guaranteed to hurt you big time!!!


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Antler sandwich.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

headhunter said:


> Antler sandwich.


  Why am I not surprised HH? Do you use mayo or Miracle Whip?


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

redfishman said:


> Oyster po boy on New Orleans waffle bottom french bread with mayo/tomato/lettuce /2 jiggers of tabasco and a 32 oz ice cold coca cola and Zaps's potato chips....oh ! guaranteed to hurt you big time!!!


you said it brudder


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I forgot about my all-time favorite; fried-egg sandwich. You can feel your arteries clogging while you eat one but damn they're good!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A jumbo Gyro with the sauce dripping.

That is a sandwhich right?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nothing like a gyro from the bridgeport tap in Chicago!!!!! Twice a week was the average, burping up cucumber sauce for a few days afterwards!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Cajun rib hogie, from a street cart, Had one in New Orleans a few years back. Local would have to be a toss up of taco grinder (Taco Shop) or pulled pork (Famous Daves)

I love the kind of food that you need to change your shirt when you are done eating :lol:

Bob


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Anything my wife throws together at 3:30 in the morning!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Field Hunter....Wife gets up at 3:30 AM to make a sandwich??????
:eyeroll:

Are you a newly-wed????????


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Believe it or not. Yes she does get up and make a sandwich.....occasionally. Most times she makes them the night before. No newly weds here......23 years this Summer.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Well, if I can't get an oyster po boy (you lucky bahstads) it's gotta be P & P (pastrami and provelone) on toasted black rye with sun dried tomato spread and a couple shakes of Tabasco! Burl


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I must say that I just had the best French Dip sandwich I've every had the pleasure of tasting today. It was at the "Wheat Montana Deli and Bakery" just west of Three Forks, MT (Thanks for the tip on that one Nemont).

It was a complete sandwich, the roast was sliced thin...real thin, the au jus had a hint of salt and soaked up into the fresh baked wheat bun. I will be stopping and having another on my way home Friday.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Philly Steak sandwich from Bruchies in Spokane, WA :thumb:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

The "Squeeler" from the Blue Moose.
BBQ pork w/pepperjack cheese on a hogie. MMM


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

I like any kinds that tastes good! hehehehe

"I'm not overweight, I'm undertall."

My wife gets on me and tells me I eat to much junk. I just eat too much of what tastes good!! hehehehe


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I know this isn't a sandwich, but..........

Last night I tried the "chicken fajita roll-up" at Applebees. Damn that was a good wrap!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Roast beef sandwich cut in half with a big ole scoop of mashed potatoes in between the sandwich halves and then smothered in gravy.

MMmmmmm sooo good !!! and hey, not many calories either !!!


----------

